# Ages of chicks



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

So I have finally gotten the go ahead on chickens! :7up:

I am in a cold environment (New York) and need something that will be hardy. The idea is that these will be chickens for laying eggs and hopefully they will be good at eating the tons of nasty boxelder bugs that we have in the area. My goal was to start with 8 all pullets. 

So far I really like the look of the Wyandottes - I have the ability to buy some chicks in small batches of 6 at a store an hour away. I like a little variety in my life so was hoping for both the gold and the silver varieties. But they don't come at the same time... 

So, how hard is it to mix 2 groups of chicks in one water trough for their formative weeks? I would have to get 6 on one day and then 2 weeks later get another 6 (for a total of 12). 

Do a certain percentage die have you found? (I'm asking goat spotters because I think we are better at keeping things alive!) 

Also at one point I was really interested in adding some Easter Eggers. I like the idea of fun colored eggs, they aren't terribly prolific layers which means I could have more of them eating bugs and not have to worry about what to do with dozens of eggs. However, my friend told me her EEs like to fly away, roost up in trees and not return to the coop, and they will hide their eggs in places you will never find them. So she ended up keeping all her other chickens free range and has to keep her EEs locked up. Yay? Nay? 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Wyandottes are one my favorite breeds! I have only had a few though... I am not sure on their level of hardiness towards cold because we live in Louisiana!
I also LOVE the Easter Eggers, and I've had many of them over the years. The only thing that I find negative about them is that come butcher time - when the hens are older and aren't laying well anymore - they have a very small amount of meat and are only good for making broth or giving to the dogs. 

We've had so many different breeds of chickens, and I can tell you that laying in hidden, out of the way places - as well as flying over our 4 ft, 2-3 acre pasture fence - is NOT just within the EE breed. It also doesn't happen very often at all. I find that EEs are generally pretty flighty, but only in that they don't like being held/petted. I do have one EE hen that is super, super sweet though. 
Also, unless the coop door is accidentally blown closed by the wind (which happens about once every 3 weeks, we need to fix it!) all of our chickens, EEs or not, go into the coop at night to roost. 

Once we did have a Wyandotte cockerel die young, but it was before we got an LGD, and he was killed by a raccoon or something. His mama had 7 other chicks to take care of and she managed to keep the rest of her brood alive.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you soo much for the great feedback! Any ideas on the two week age gap between chicks?


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Wyandottes are great, and a super hardy bird. They were on my short list when searching for breeding stock. Not super egg layers, but good. For the most part, as long as you stay away from white egg layers, the birds should be fine for colder environments. In my experience, the white egg layers are lighter bird who are affected by the cold easier. They are often flightier too.

EE's are a favorite of mine too. Mine have been a little flightier, but not too bad. They are better than the Leghorn type, but not as calm as my big brown egg layers. They also seem to be not as smart as my others, but who knows. Also a mid range layer; not great, but not bad. I love the egg variety, so their quirks are worth it to me.

I'll lose a chick now and then...but not very often. I had 15 shipped from Pennsylvania to Washington last spring and they were all still kicking at ~6 months (culling time).

As for mixing ages, it is not ideal, but it is doable. You could try right away but if it doesn't work, maybe wait until they are in the 4-6 week age range? They should be a similar size by then. Either way, make sure there is plenty of space for everybody, and maybe even two feeders and waterers at separate ends. They will fight at first, but it shouldn't take long for them to befriend each other.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you! From the sounds of it maybe I will mix the EEs and the Gold Laced Wyandottes this year because I can get them at the same time and next year I can add some Silvers. 

Averages online say you can about 3 eggs a week from the EEs and 4-5 from the GLWs. Does that seem about right?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

ArborGoats said:


> Thank you soo much for the great feedback! Any ideas on the two week age gap between chicks?


I think they would be fine. At least two times we've gotten a batch of 28 or so meat chicks, and then 4-6 weeks later bought a handful of layer chicks to put with them. They always got along very well.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

From my experience, hatchery quality Wyandottes and EE have both been in the 5ish eggs a week range.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Well I'm glad I stated with just 6 chicks then! With just DH and myself most of the time, 30 eggs a week at top production will be lots of fun to use up! It's like a challenge! 

Just out of curiosity, does anyone have a calendar in their kitchen or near the coop where they jot down how many eggs they get? I think it could be very interesting. =)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No but that sounds interesting to do. You could see trends as well.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I will have to give it a go. With so few it should be easier to monitor who is doing what! 

Currently April 4th if their estimated arrival date! Woowhoo!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

there are three things i have found work best for cold weather birds. one is they should have a rose comb or a pea comb. then another is feathers on the legs. and the last thing i look for is body size large body chickens do better in cold weather. i live in Montana so these things matter


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

A mix of Wyandotte and EE's would be very pretty, give plenty of eggs, and should be cold hardy enough. ALL of my hens like to hide eggs but unless you have a huge yard you should be able to find them. If you leave a dummy egg they will keep laying there. I have had just about every breed of chicken, I think, and never had a single one refuse to go to bed at night except my current rooster. He's half bantam naked neck and half polish. He sleeps in a tree. I almost never lose standard size chicks. Generally what I buy is what grows up. I can't keep bantams alive for anything, though. My EE's average about 5 eggs a week. I currently have 5 and they are the sweetest girls you have ever seen. My 7 y/o carries them all over the yard. Half the time they fall asleep. They ride my goats and jump on our shoulders. They are so sweet and pretty and their eggs are gorgeous... though a tiny bit on the smallish side. I just have to add, congratulations. Chickens are so much fun. People who have never been around them are surprised at how much personality they have! I hope you enjoy your new girls.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Congrats. I’m in New York too. I have 3 golden laced Wyandotte, 4 Barred Rocks one Rhode Island Red and one silky bantam rooster. They all do fine in the cold. Even this year with our freeeezing December. I agree with the rose comb or pea comb though. A few of the Barred rocks have some discoloration on their combs that may be a touch of frostbite. They all just go to bed them selves and we lock them in. I was amazed that they just do it themselves! Where I am foxes don’t seem to bother us at all. The other side of the river foxes are a big problem. Hawks are our main predator. Our coop is really predator proof so night time preds aren’t a problem. I never had a chick die on me. One had pasty butt but that was easy to fix. We lost 2 to a neighbors dogs and another to a hawk. Winter is the big hawk threat to full grown chickens. They are highly visible in the snow and food is scarce. 
Chickens are fun and once you get your setup down with some trial and error they are easy peasy. I feed them fermented feed. Check it out or if you have any questions about it let me know.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I forgot to tell ya all what my choice of chicken is for cold Montana winters. I like the Light Brahmas they lay eggs all year very little slow down in production and they will set and hatch out eggs so you always have new layers. and they are big and meaty.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

ArborGoats said:


> Well I'm glad I stated with just 6 chicks then! With just DH and myself most of the time, 30 eggs a week at top production will be lots of fun to use up! It's like a challenge!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, does anyone have a calendar in their kitchen or near the coop where they jot down how many eggs they get? I think it could be very interesting. =)


We used to know who layed everyday. The last few years have been a little busier so I am not as on top of things, but I hope to get back to it now that I am raising my RCRIRs.



fivemoremiles said:


> there are three things i have found work best for cold weather birds. one is they should have a rose comb or a pea comb. then another is feathers on the legs. and the last thing i look for is body size large body chickens do better in cold weather. i live in Montana so these things matter


I second the comb type and body size. Never heard about the feather legged bit though. Interesting!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I am being over run with bugs so I decided to help out some super stressed pasty butt chicks from tractor supply. Hopefully I can get them feeling better, but worse case I gave them a fighting chance! I don't need tons of eggs so I got some of the bantams!

I got 8 chicks, and think there are 2 maybe 3 varieties since it was an assorted bin of bantams. Straight run, so probably all roos, but oh well!

Chick type 1 (I'm guessing Welsummer)
















Chick type 2 (I'm guessing Golden Sebright)
















Chick type 3 (I think these just might be a less flashy sebright because their head is the same...but the wing feathers aren't laced, they are mottled...so I'm hoping it's a 3rd type!)

















I would love to hear thoughts on breeds and any ideas to help these kiddos!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you! I'm thrilled even if they all turn out to be roos!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Too cute! What are their comb types and do any have feathered legs?

Your Chick Type 1 reminds me more of a Dutch Bantam, mostly because I think Welsummer Bantams are fairly rare.

Chick Type 2 and Type 3, I agree with your assessment...Sebrights should have a rosecomb, so look at that and see if anything is different between the two.

Chicks that are under the weather I like to give plenty of fresh, clean electrolyte water to. Just seems to help give them a little extra boost.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I looked at the Dutch online and I could definitely see that. I'm not sure I'm good enough at identifying combs at this age, but I will get headshots tomorrow to post!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

So tomorrow wasnt soon enough! Lol I got DH to help me!

Type 1 























Type 3
















Type 2























So the odd one out is the 2nd Type 2 who also has the most tail feathers and already acts pushy and has the most pronounced comb.

Everyone has clean legs/no feathers on their legs.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Oohhh, interesting :-0

I have seen single combed Sebright, it is just not breed standard.

Another 'cheat' way to figure it out is if you know (or ask the feed store) the hatchery they came from, you can see what kind of birds they carry and narrow it down from there.

Keep us updated as they grow!!!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm assuming with bantams you can end up with hybrids or crosses if the hatchery isn't careful too so these could be mixes. 

When are the differences noticed the most? I figure I will try to take personal record pics weekly.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

You would hope the hatchery has enough quality control that there aren't mixes, but I suppose it is possible.

I usually find day old chicks and then fully feathered chicks (3 months?) are the easiest times to identify breed...besides adult of course!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Well not sure how old these little guys are. Maybe a week? Week and a half? So I've got a little time before I get to find out. 

Called TSC, eventually discovered that the chicks come from Townline Hatchery in Michigan. And they carry Porcelains, Millefleurs, Golden Seabrights, Silver Seabrights, White Silkies, Red Pyle Old English, Brown Old English, and Silver Duckwing Old English. 

So I should have 5 Gold Sebrights and either Brown or Silver Duckwing Old English since I can't find good chick pics to say one way or another.

Now on to genders! It's gonna be a long 3 months! At least with goats you know almost immediately! Could you imagine finding out at weaning the gender?!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Haha! Nice sleuthing!

Let the waiting begin!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Wyandotte are here!


----------

